# Windows 10 tip: How to disable unwanted startup programs



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> It seems like every third-party software developer insists on automatically running its own programs every time you start your PC. Windows 10 offers a powerful tool to help you determine how much of an impact those programs have on performance and shut down those you don't want.


Here


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Press and hold Windows key + R
Type msconfig
Click on Startup Tab
Select Open Task Manager link
Under Startup items 
Right click and choose Disable for the chosen Startup entries

You can also use something like ccleaner

Ccleaner
https://www.piriform.com/ccleaner/builds

How to use
http://www.piriform.com/docs/ccleaner/using-ccleaner/cleaning-your-pc/cleaning-your-pc


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Piriform CCleaner* is what I use to remove most of the 30+ apps that come in Windows 10 which I have no use for. 

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

